# Light Scratch Marks



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I park my car in a public car park everyday and yesterday I got back to my car and as I was getting in realised that there were some light scratch marks on the roof, where the person who had parked next to me must have put something on my roof when getting in or out of their own car!

The cheek of it!!! :x

Anyway, I wondered what the best thing to do is? Should I just apply a wax or is there something specific that would get rid?

I'm a wee bit gutted tbh!


----------



## H4KSY (Aug 22, 2008)

Megs scratch X is supposed to be quite good&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;followed by a coat of wax&#8230;

As a general rule- if the scratches are deep enough to feel with your finger nail then you will not be able to remove them (but can improve the looks of them).

If you can't feel it with your fingernail then you should be able to get totally rid with the right product.

Have you got any pic's of this?? There are various different products out there that you can use.

PS - I feel your pain!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

The scratches are no where near deep to worry about not getting them out and you can't feel them, but when you look at the roof you can plainly see them.

I'm just gutted that someone thinks that they can rest their stuff on someone elses car and scratch it!

I've got the Megs Scratch X so will be giving it a go at the weekend!

I'll post before and after pics!


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

> I've got the Megs Scratch X so will be giving it a go at the weekend!


The problem with Audi (Gernam) paint is that it is very hard, if you've had it sprayed yourself you might be lucky but generally with Audi paint it is hard to remove even minor marks with an orbital polisher.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Can't believe people have the cheek, I think I would swing for them.


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Hark said:


> Can't believe people have the cheek, I think I would swing for them.


I would just hope I never saw 'em do it; if I did, I'd just go way over the top, I know I would [smiley=bomb.gif] 
whatever happened to respect ?

stu


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I wouldn't dream of it! Would you? I really couldn't catch my breath!

:x


----------



## redsi72 (Nov 13, 2006)

VSPURS said:


> I wouldn't dream of it! Would you? I really couldn't catch my breath!
> 
> :x


A bit like your keeper :wink:

Si


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

As you describe them Scratch x will do the trick, about £8 from hellfrauds. It will take a bit of elbow grease though as it cuts very slowly. Go over the general area for a short while and check progress frequently.

Top up your wax layer afterwards


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's the scratches:


























:?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

you'll need a porter cable for that with some megs cutting polish... should come out though


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Adam RRS said:


> you'll need a porter cable for that with some megs cutting polish... should come out though


Porter Cable???????????

:?


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

VSPURS,
Prob looks worse than it is with that shine you got there - looks like you got scratches on your garage roof :lol:

Couple of weeks back I parked up behind goal before local Sunday footy game ... should have known better

During warm up and during game got paranoid every time someone shot at goal ... I think I even played better blocking any possibility of shots on goal .. or worse still off target if you know what I mean.

Any way getting in to go home noticed two skidded brown patches on roof .... twats during half time kick about must have done it :evil:

Soaked the patches off at home but had some horrible looking patches underneath ... had that same heart sinking feeling you probably had. Had a go with the Megs Scratch X and they have vitually disappeared. I've got a Megs Dual action Polisher (alternative to the Porter Cable) so gonna finish it off with that when the weather improves ... haven't got the garage space


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks for that!

I'm going to be giving it a go tomorrow and will post the pics after.

Touch wood, it will be gone!

:?


----------



## taTTy (Oct 27, 2007)

Remember to follow the instructions on the tube ... i think it works simlair to machine polish so starts working when it starts breaking down.

Don't forget to follow up with some wax protection


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Will do!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I worked on the scratches at the weekend and had some good results with the Scratch X.

Its virtually got them all out, but there are still a few that you can see if you look carefully. The camera doesn't show them up though as you just get an image of the reflection.

Still annoys me though as I know its not perfect even though you can't really see anything now!

:?


----------

